
Vegan gut bacteria swim more than their carnivorous counterparts - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/notes/gut-bacteria-microbiome-vegan-vegetarian-diet-better/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
What a clickbait title. Carnivorous should be replaced with omnivorous. I can
almost guarantee that an editor came in and added that bit for
alliteration/consonance.

The word carnivorous isn't mentioned in the body of the text once. This isn't
a study comparing Vegans and Inuits that only eat meat like the title might
suggest.

> A recent study explored how diet affect the activity of gut microbes. To do
> this, the researchers analyzed stool samples from 61 volunteers who had been
> following either a vegetarian, vegan, or omnivorous diet for at least one
> year.

